# Covid friendly outdoor Christmas with the Grandkids today



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

It is what it is. Trying to make do in the middle of a pandemic, we'll have the grandkids over today for a Christmas in the back yard. Mother Nature cooperating with sunny 65 degree temps. The Santa tractor is loaded and ready! My unfinished woodshed will make for a great stage to unwrap the gifts.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

B-E-A utiful 2032R!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> B-E-A utiful 2032R!


Thanks! I traded my 2305 this past spring. Even after 12 years it looked almost as nice as the 2032r.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SWB said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > B-E-A utiful 2032R!
> ...


Love the tire choice!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > dfw_pilot said:
> ...


Thanks! I had bias turfs on my previous tractor but had heard good things about the new radial turfs. I ordered the tractor in January with an estimated delivery of June. The delay was because of the availability of the tires.
I like them.


----------

